

Nasa Reaching New Heights - Whitehouse - wtvanhest
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/04/20/nasa-reaching-new-heights

======
wtvanhest
While the premise of the article is political, the reason I posted it was for
this quote:

 _Krauthammer suggests that if China succeeds in putting astronauts on the
Moon by 2025, as that country plans, they will have “overtaken” the United
States. How absurd! Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin walked on the Moon in 1969.
How does China managing this feat fifty-six years later, if this happens,
amount to “overtaking” us? Obviously, the United States could repeat its lunar
feats of the 1960s and 1970s if that were the next most important thing to do
in space exploration for the money. But it isn’t! We may well return to the
lunar surface again as one of many destinations in the future, but for now,
our immediate, more scientifically rewarding goals include sending astronauts
to an asteroid in the 2020s, and Mars in the mid-2030s. They bring scientific
and technological challenges worthy of a great nation and a true world
leader._

------
googoobaby
I'll argue that Krauthammer is referring to energy devoted rather than past
accomplishments. Should the Chinese return to the moon whilst we are convening
panels to issue press releases about energy efficient NASA buildings, then
indeed "overtaken" is correct. Bolden is just defending his sinecure and the
aforementioned LEED office building.

